# 自分で片付ける事になろうとは



## Shiratori99

よもや自分で散らかしたのを自分で片付ける事になろうとは、アイツ、あの後ずっと私を捜すのに必死で家とか放ったらかしだったんだな…

I understand this sentence as "She surely would've cleaned up this mess she made by herself, but I guess she was so desperate to find me that she neglected the house and everything else..."

The problem is that _she_ (アイツ) is not the one who made the mess, but in fact the speaker did. So can the first 自分 actually refer to the speaker, while the second refers to アイツ? Or am I interpreting the whole sentence wrong?

Thank you for your help


----------



## wind-sky-wind

Both the "自分" are the speaker.

First, the speaker (her husband or boyfriend) made a mess, possibly over a long time.
And she usually cleaned the rooms. 
Then the speaker left the house, and she neglected the house.
After that, the speaker returned to the house (but she herself left the house?).


----------



## Shiratori99

The speaker is a daughter talking about her mother. She had a fight with her mother, made a mess in the house and then ran away from home. The mother then desperately searched for her and neglected the house in the meantime. So this is now the daughter (who is back at the house) talking to herself.

But if both 自分 refer to the speaker, I don't see the logical connection between the first part and the second part of the sentence.


----------



## frequency

Is the speaker cleaning the room?
If that is:
よもや自分で散らかしたのを自分で片付ける事になろうとは。(pause)アイツ、あの後ずっと私を捜すのに必死で家とか放ったらかしだったんだな…

The first one mentions that the speaker is surprising that he has to clean the room by himself. In the latter sentence, he is talking about her.

If that is:
よもや自分で散らかしたのを自分で片付ける事になろうとは、アイツ、あの後ずっと私を捜すのに必死で家とか放ったらかしだったんだな…
The speaker is talking about her only. 'She has to clean the room messed up by herself; she had neglected the house because she had seriously been looking for me.'
But the problem is that the mess wasn't made up by her, isn't it?
Or he is talking about her only although the mess was made up by both.

Who will have to clean the room? Or what he has to solve is the room, or the mess? (But as far as I read this one, the sentence mentions the room/house.)


----------



## wind-sky-wind

自分（娘）は母親とけんかして、あてつけにか、部屋を散らかした。
どうせお母さんが片づけるだろ、のようなよくない気持ちで。
ところが母は娘を心配して、普段なら欠かさない、片づけもなおざりにした。
娘はそんな母のやさしさを知って、けんかしたこと、散らかしたことを後悔して、
自分で片付けることにした。

その時のセリフではないでしょうか。
あてつけのために散らかしたけど、
結局自分で片付けるはめになって、自分はなんておろかなんだろう？
そもそも母親とけんかした自分はなんておろかなんだろう。

また、勝手に推測しましたが、もしかして、娘は母を許していませんか？


----------



## frequency

Oh really, then he→the daughter but I bet you understand.

Who is going to clean the room here now? The daughter? Then the first one.
Or the mother? If so, the second one. This is the viewpoint from the daughter to the mother.


----------



## Shiratori99

Thank you very much, wind-sky-wind and frequency! 

I still don't really understand the 事になろうとは part. Does it mean "to try" here? As in, "I have to try to clean up the mess I've made myself now"?


----------



## karlalou

「〜する事になろうとは（思いもしなかった）」means "I didn't expect this would turn out to be like this". A very commonly used expression and so it's often shortened in this way.


----------



## frequency

That is when your action or behaviour resulted in such a (faulty) status, and you're surprised at it. なろうとは is kind of a literary expression, and if you say it more plainly, that can be なってしまった. You failed at cooking rice so it resulted in rice porridge. You say 'OMG it resulted in rice porridge!' 粥になろうとは！


----------



## Shiratori99

Oh, I see! Now I get it, thank you


----------

